# bottomless pit science project exploded



## Dollylinn (Apr 16, 2009)

I was a lurker on this forum. My name is Linda and I live in Minnesota. I now am trying to finish my projects for this year. This is one my finished project for this year. It is a science project that exploded in the floor.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Welcome! Excellent subject line, love it. Is there a link of pic of it?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum, Dolly!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Dollylinn (Apr 16, 2009)

I have pictures,I am having a hard time putting them up.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I believe you need at least 10 posts before you can upload pictures here. Go over to the Games threads and you'll have 10 in no time


----------



## Dollylinn (Apr 16, 2009)




----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Dolly! For some reason only the 1st of the three pics is showing.

Edit: I can see all three now.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

All 3 pics showed up for me, looks good. Welcome to the forum


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Yes, I can see all 3 too. Looks somewhat like my kitchen.
Welcome to the forum!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. Love your pictures.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum Linda


----------

